# Flicker circut



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

First let me say I'm happy to have the Hauntings begin.
Heres what I want to do here: I have 6 lanterns, they have 40w candle shaped bulbs in them. I'd like to keep 40watters cause the glass is frosted and painted orange. I would like to get these bulbs on a flicker circut. Does anyone sell a master flicker circut to run all of these ? I really don't want to make my own individual ones by cutting into the wires with the starter method. Anyone have ideas here ?


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Would Flicker flame bulbs be out of the question? You can find these are your local home improvement store and even wal mart sometimes.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

unless they come in 20w or greater


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, they only come in 3-5 watts. I know you want at least 20 watt or greater but for the effect even with the frosted orange glass the bulbs would give a great effect.

You could always buy just one and try it out. They are normally no more then $3.50 for one at the most. I have seen them in as high as 15 watt but they are almost $20 for just one.

What kind of lanterns are they? You can build a circuit from this How-to but it might be a pain for to do on 6 lanterns and then hide the mod.

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

yes, i think thats what i'm going to do. I just need some sort of case to put the fuse and starter into that will withstand the outdoors. Any ideas on that one ?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This hack will give you 3 different flicker effects. As long as you don't have lanterns with the same flicker rate close to each other, you should be fine.

http://www.johnnyspage.com/otaku_powerstrip.htm


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say just wrap it good in electrical tape, but if you ever need to get to the fuse you would be screwed. 

Where are these being used in your display?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

If you are making something small, you can use a plastic coffee can with lid. For bigger stuff, plastic cat litter tubs work great to house stuff. They can be made weather proof with some silicone where the wires go in and out, some black paint and hide it in the shadows. Your ready to go. :jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

poopsko said:


> yes, i think thats what i'm going to do. I just need some sort of case to put the fuse and starter into that will withstand the outdoors. Any ideas on that one ?


Remember that the starters don't have to be where the lanterns are. All of the starters can be at the plug ends of the cords and kept indoors.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

the lanterns will be outside in the haunt. I'm liking the idea of the smaller coffee can or some small yogurt container, that'll work. I'll seal em up good. I'm only trying to protect the fuse and starter from the weather


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

On one of the forums there was a hack to take a oil based heated room freshner and hack it with a starter


----------

